# Top hung door stay for face frame cabinets



## Jonathan S (18 Jun 2019)

Hi Guys, looking for recommendations for door stays on a top hung door for a face frame kitchen.
Ive been looking at these https://www.hafele.co.uk/en/product/lid ... c00010023/
what do others use.....a soft close would be nice.


----------

